# Logic Pro 10.4.4 just released



## Lilainjil (Jan 10, 2019)

https://support.apple.com/en-ca/HT203718


Fixes an issue in which Logic Pro was not creating Auto Backups correctly.
Includes stability improvements.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 10, 2019)

Least exciting update ever. 
But...dare we predict a big Logic update for NAMM at the end of the month? It's happened for the last couple of years..


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jan 10, 2019)

considering how recent 10.4.3 was, I really doubt it.


----------



## ptram (Jan 10, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> dare we predict a big Logic update for NAMM


Yes. Only compatible with Deep Mojave.

Paolo


----------



## dgburns (Jan 10, 2019)

I am thankful for the recent uptick in LPX efforts from the Apple team. It is appreciated and welcome. I also am tied pretty heavily to this app for making a living lol.

And have I said today how much I appreciate that it is able to do mono<stereo and mono<5.1 as well as stereo <5.1 up channel. And have I mentioned my utmost love and admiration for the 5.1 plugins like the tremolo stereo<5.1 plugin that is just magic on stereo synth sources used in a special secret way? 

much love and respect. I love this app.


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 10, 2019)

Amen to all that David.


----------



## hdsmile (Jan 10, 2019)

yeah on the previous version and Mojave not everything worked smoothly, we will see how it works now


----------



## JaikumarS (Jan 10, 2019)

Wondering if anyone had updated to 10.4.4. Hope everything is working fine.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 11, 2019)

JaikumarS said:


> Wondering if anyone had updated to 10.4.4. Hope everything is working fine.


Unfortunately I hit update on LPX while updating my Little Snitch, but forgot to compress 10.4.3 as I always do before updates. 

So in other words, yes I have the update... but not intentionally without a backup


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 11, 2019)

I updated as I’ve been having issues with the previous version. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 11, 2019)

I updated and accidentally ripped a hole in the space time continuum. So I'd advise caution.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 11, 2019)

jonathanwright said:


> I updated and accidentally ripped a hole in the space time continuum. So I'd advise caution.


I wasn't going to update.

But then a weird portal opened in my studio and another Alex Fraser from a parallel universe popped his head in to say I should update. So I did. 

I see it's your fault then.


----------



## JaikumarS (Jan 13, 2019)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Unfortunately I hit update on LPX while updating my Little Snitch, but forgot to compress 10.4.3 as I always do before updates.
> 
> So in other words, yes I have the update... but not intentionally without a backup


I updated just now.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jan 13, 2019)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Unfortunately I hit update on LPX while updating my Little Snitch, but forgot to compress 10.4.3 as I always do before updates.
> 
> So in other words, yes I have the update... but not intentionally without a backup


“Compress 10.4.3” what does that mean?


----------



## charlieclouser (Jan 13, 2019)

OleJoergensen said:


> “Compress 10.4.3” what does that mean?



Right-click (or Control-Click) on the Logic app itself, and in the resulting pop-up choose "Compress..." This will "zip" the app itself into a compressed (zip) archive, leaving the original where it was. Now you can do the update, which will replace the un-zipped original with a new version. If you have trouble and need to get the original back, you just double-click the zip archive and it's back.

I prefer to rename the original just before zipping, adding the version number - so "Logic Pro X" becomes "Logic Pro X v10.4.2" or whatever. Then there's less chance of problems when unzipping and / or having multiple versions in your Applications folder.

The app will run just fine with that version number appended to the end of its name, but Software Update will only update the app if it's named EXACTLY "Logic Pro X".


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jan 13, 2019)

That is smart. Thank you for explaining Charlie.


----------



## GdT (Jan 14, 2019)

I tried installing Logic 10.4.4 and it failed with no explanation.
My Mac is on OS X 10.13 High Sierra.
After many fruitless searches of Apple's abstruse FAQs it looks suspiciously like Logic 10.4.4 requires OS X 10.14 Mojave.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jan 14, 2019)

I just installed Logic update 10.4.4 on OSX 10.13.2......


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 14, 2019)

update worked on high sierra for me without any problem.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 14, 2019)

GdT said:


> I tried installing Logic 10.4.4 and it failed with no explanation.
> My Mac is on OS X 10.13 High Sierra.
> After many fruitless searches of Apple's abstruse FAQs it looks suspiciously like Logic 10.4.4 requires OS X 10.14 Mojave.


I was going to say I have it installed on 10.13.6

So it should be fine


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jan 14, 2019)

Running it here on Sierra


----------



## resonate (Jan 19, 2019)

Lilainjil said:


> https://support.apple.com/en-ca/HT203718
> 
> 
> Fixes an issue in which Logic Pro was not creating Auto Backups correctly.
> Includes stability improvements.



Time for Logic 11?  NAMM is around the corner


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 19, 2019)

resonate said:


> Time for Logic 11?  NAMM is around the corner


I don’t see why not. It’s been updated for NAMM for at least two years running. Maybe 10.5. 

Anyhoo, someone around here knows and isn’t saying. They’re probably smirking at this post right now.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 19, 2019)

having export video issues. but it was the same on the prevous version :/


----------



## antcarrier (Jan 21, 2019)

I updated on High Sierra and it has totally munted everything. After a few minutes Kontakt stops working (missing notes), in the menu bar the keyboard shortcuts are all replaced with question marks, I get pop up alerts saying "authorisation standard exeption: could not create socket" and then get a ilok license failure popup. If I try to open a plugin or save, I get a beach ball of death then it crashes.
I'd hold off if I were you.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 22, 2019)

antcarrier said:


> I updated on High Sierra and it has totally munted everything. After a few minutes Kontakt stops working (missing notes), in the menu bar the keyboard shortcuts are all replaced with question marks, I get pop up alerts saying "authorisation standard exeption: could not create socket" and then get a ilok license failure popup. If I try to open a plugin or save, I get a beach ball of death then it crashes.
> I'd hold off if I were you.


Did you make a backup of the .app first or just go ahead and upgrade?

I have not had any of the issues you have mentioned.

Is iLok up to date?
Elicenser...
NI Plug-ins etc.


----------



## antcarrier (Jan 22, 2019)

I didn't backup Logic first. I wasn't aware that this was recommend when updating Logic (I've never had a problem with a Logic update before, since Logic 8).
All my other software is running the latest version, except for MacOS being High Sierra.

I'm glad you haven't ran into any issues - it's driving me nuts!


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 7, 2019)

How's it going with 10.4.4 on High Sierra, anybody have any new experience with that? Thumbs up or down? 

I use UAD and they haven't officially said they support Mojave yet, so I'm holding out till they do.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 7, 2019)

Soundhound said:


> How's it going with 10.4.4 on High Sierra, anybody have any new experience with that? Thumbs up or down?


Runs fine here. But I have no UAD.


----------



## hdsmile (Feb 7, 2019)

Runs fine on UAD 2!


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks guys!


----------

